# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  rcd trips when i unplug something??

## wozzzzza

what the hell is going on here? i have an outdoor power point that will trip the RCD when i unplug anything from it. been doing it for a while now.

----------


## droog

Is there any other outlets or devices powered by the same circuit, does not even need to be powered on. 
An earth neutral fault anywhere in the circuit can be the cause but triggered by another device elsewhere in the circuit.

----------


## wozzzzza

dont know, will have a look, will unplug the other stuff in circuit to see if that has any affect.

----------

